# New Yorker Kindle, and a Black Kindle



## meglet

A coworker had his Kindle at the office the other day, with a new "Solid State Black" skin from DecalGirl and the Amazon Kindle 2 case. I really like the sleek look of the black skin on the Kindle:



And my new M-Edge New Yorker "Book Lovers" cover arrived yesterday. It comes in a cute little bag, and looks very nice in person. The cover is fabric instead of leather, which may be a problem for some as it could get dirtier or stained more easily than the leather cover (while my other, leather cover is still immaculate, my coworker's leather cover has all sorts of spots and scuffs from being carried around.)

The New Yorker felt bag:



Book Lovers New Yorker cover:



My new DecalGirl skins are scheduled to arrive today, and I really hope at least one of them matches, since in person the cover is not the same shade of rich brown that it looks on the web, and the bookshop is actually green. More pics to come when I get the skins!

Edit: fixed name for black skin.


----------



## Silver

I've been loving my Pink Tranquility skin for a long time now, but YUMMERS on that solid black.  It may be time for a change.  And I love your New Yorker cover (I think it may be the bag  ).


----------



## Meemo

Okay question on the New Yorker cover - is the UPS dude handing the woman an Amazon package - specifically a Kindle package


----------



## meglet

Meemo said:


> Okay question on the New Yorker cover - is the UPS dude handing the woman an Amazon package - specifically a Kindle package


I don't think it's a Kindle package (was the Kindle available in June 2008?) but it is an Amazon box.


----------



## Meemo

Kindle came out in what?  November or December of 2007.  I got mine in August 2008.  And that looks about the size of the (bigger) box from an original Kindle.  And judging by the look on her face (oops, sorry, Mr. Bookstore owner) I'm thinking there might've been a story inside about digital books and bookstores.  Couldn't find it on their website though.


----------



## meglet

New skins are here! And I just can't make up my mind which one to use with the New Yorker cover. I really wanted to like the plaid, but something about it just doesn't quite seem to work. Opinions, if you please!

Turquoise Plaid:


Custom-made Chocolate skin (this one is really rich and beautiful in person) :


And Meemo, some Googling about this particular New Yorker cover does lead to a bit of commentary about the artist that makes it VERY likely that the UPS guy is delivering not just an Amazon box, but an Amazon Kindle 1 box.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

meglet said:


> New skins are here! And I just can't make up my mind which one to use with the New Yorker cover. I really wanted to like the plaid, but something about it just doesn't quite seem to work. Opinions, if you please!
> 
> Turquoise Plaid:
> 
> 
> Custom-made Chocolate skin (this one is really rich and beautiful in person) :
> 
> 
> And Meemo, some Googling about this particular New Yorker cover does lead to a bit of commentary about the artist that makes it VERY likely that the UPS guy is delivering not just an Amazon box, but an Amazon Kindle 1 box.


I think the brightness of the white in the plaid is what's not working...the chocolate not only looks yummy but great with the cover.

Betsy


----------



## Addie

I agree! I really love the chocolate one with your cover.


----------



## mlewis78

I saw the chocolate cover in Decalgirl's website.  I like it with your cover.


----------



## Pushka

Definately the chocolate, which is now a custom decal girl now I see.  My take on the cover is that it is a kindle and the girl is embarassed receiving it when the bookstore owner sees her getting it.  We saw our first kindle in Vietnam in May 2008 on a junk boat of all things, - so definately available then.


----------



## Addie

Pushka said:


> My take on the cover is that it is a kindle and the girl is embarassed receiving it when the bookstore owner sees her getting it.


Ah! I never thought of it like that! I like that explanation. It's cute!


----------



## Teacup0321

I definitely vote for the Chocolate skin! The plaid colors are too intense for the book cover. The rich chocolate brown will also be easier on the eyes in my opinion.


----------



## Andra

I agree with everyone else - the plaid is too bright to go with that cover.  I think the chocolate will look better.  Now you just have to keep from drooling on the Kindle while you are reading.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I wanted a solid black skin when I bought mine just three weeks ago. They  didn't have it then so I ended up with "Webbing." That's pretty cool too.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I keep looking at the woman on the cover receiving the "Amazon Kindle package") and is it just me or is she looking at the bookstore man with a guilty look on her face? lol


----------



## mlewis78

I don't know the date of the New Yorker cover, but I thought the delivery to the woman was of paper books.  I don't see any indication that it's a kindle and I see a lot of Amazon boxes being delivered in the city (for years now) that are obviously books.  The kindle shipping box is pretty small.


----------



## meglet

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I keep looking at the woman on the cover receiving the "Amazon Kindle package") and is it just me or is she looking at the bookstore man with a guilty look on her face? lol


Whether it's a Kindle or just books, she definitely looks guilty to me. Maybe I'm just projecting, though. 

Thanks for the opinions, seems like everyone loves the Chocolate skin, and I agree. I'll be putting that one on the Kindle, and hopefully have time to grab some pics when I get to my family's house.


----------



## Pushka

mlewis78 said:


> I don't know the date of the New Yorker cover, but I thought the delivery to the woman was of paper books. I don't see any indication that it's a kindle and I see a lot of Amazon boxes being delivered in the city (for years now) that are obviously books. The kindle shipping box is pretty small.


My kindle box was very large as it was sent to Australia as one big box with a kindle cover inside. Inside the large box was the smaller kindle box and kindle cover box.


----------



## BlueEyedMum

First of all I love the chocolate and second I shouldn't have looked at the cover, now I want it!!


----------



## Meemo

Bigger picture of the New Yorker cover:

http://archives.newyorker.com/?i=2008-06-09

The K1 box was considerably bigger than the K2 box is - had that nifty white book-style box with the letters on it. But it could be either a K1 or a box of books - either way, yes, she looks guilty! (Saw when I googled the artist that it was the fiction issue of The New Yorker, couldn't find any Kindle references for that issue in their archives, though, so who knows? Fun to wonder though.

And Meglet, I love the chocolate skin too!


----------



## meglet

Alright, had a few minutes to grab a picture, here is my Kindle, ChickLit, dressed in the Chocolate skin and New Yorker cover.



I made the custom screen saver in GIMP (free Photoshop alternative) from a file that someone posted in the Screensaver thread here.


----------



## Anju 

Very nice meglet thanks for sharing.


----------



## mlewis78

Just realized that the date (200 is even on the cover.  I still see it as a box of books, because she could have bought them at the store next to her apartment building but didn't.


----------



## Addie

That Chocolate skin looks even better on the Kindle!


----------



## mlewis78

Meglet, the combo looks very good.


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU

Meglet, 

The black skin you referred to as "Smooth Black", would that happen to be the same as the "Solid State Black"?  I really like the look there and I had already decided on the Solid State Black from decalgirl, but can't seem to find any skin named smooth black.


----------



## meglet

BoomerSoonerOKU said:


> Meglet,
> 
> The black skin you referred to as "Smooth Black", would that happen to be the same as the "Solid State Black"? I really like the look there and I had already decided on the Solid State Black from decalgirl, but can't seem to find any skin named smooth black.


Yes, sorry it is the Solid State Black. I should probably fix my original post.


----------



## earthlydelites

that skin looks great on! nice choice  

I love the New Yorker cover as well, very cheeky!!


----------



## Suzan129

what a great combo you chose! looks great!


----------



## Shelby

How cute!! I just ordered my own New Yorker case, but mine's Bob Knox's Sunday Afternoon in Central Park.










I can't wait!! And I haven't ordered a skin yet, as I'm hesitant to put one on... But I really want this Fleurs Sauvages one because it's the current skin on my iPhone and I'd love for them to match.


----------



## Anne

meglet said:


> New skins are here! And I just can't make up my mind which one to use with the New Yorker cover. I really wanted to like the plaid, but something about it just doesn't quite seem to work. Opinions, if you please!
> 
> Turquoise Plaid:
> 
> 
> Custom-made Chocolate skin (this one is really rich and beautiful in person) :
> 
> 
> And Meemo, some Googling about this particular New Yorker cover does lead to a bit of commentary about the artist that makes it VERY likely that the UPS guy is delivering not just an Amazon box, but an Amazon Kindle 1 box.


I LOVE this New Yorker Cover. They no longer sell it. I keep checking e-bay to see if anyone is selling the cover.

.


----------



## skyblue

My vote would be for the chocolate.  The shade and value of the colors in the plaid is off.  They don't compliment the New Yorker's colors.  That's why it's not sitting well with you.  I really love the concept, though!


----------

